

WebMynd (YC 08) launches RedesignGoogle Contest. - rokhayakebe
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/20/redesigngoogle-a-contest-to-revamp-the-worlds-most-popular-search-engine/

======
tlrobinson
It would be nice if the thumbnail previews expanded when you click them. I
don't use Firefox so I'm not going to install these, but I'd like to view them
in more detail.

------
sachinag
I think this is brilliant, and kudos on 1) getting the
<http://www.RedesignGoogle.com> domain name and 2) getting TC on board as a
judge.

I do wish I could test redesigns without having to install another plugin (I
already have WebMynd installed), but hey, the screenshots are pretty good,
since you can't really change too much about the mechanics of the site. It'll
be interesting to see which ones make it into the main WebMynd plugin.

------
oneplusone
Well I was bored so I created one:
<http://www.webmynd.com/look/designs/by_id/126>

------
physcab
a) Why? (PR Stunt?) b) Is anyone truly happy with WebMynd's plugin?

~~~
axod
I uninstalled their plugin after a few minutes.

Covering Googles advertising seems a bit unethical to me. At least have an
_option_ to put it somewhere else like above in a toolbar.

~~~
sachinag
It doesn't cover the advertising; it just pushes it down. There isn't enough
room to go three wide (Google, WebMynd, and ads), so it's clearly the best
balance of user experience/not being evil I can think of.

------
japherwocky
yes, and there's already a design with boobs!

~~~
chaosprophet
Which is quite aptly named "Go ogle".

------
jexe
Impressed more with their ability to get the word out about the stunt than the
stunt itself.

------
NathanKP
Ughhh..... I apologize in advance to any who may have designed a custom Google
theme but I'm not impressed by any of them. None of the themes were anywhere
near as clean and ergonomic as the plain Google theme. Give me plain text any
day. Fancy pictures just slow page load times and strange background and text
colors just make it hard to read.

------
fjabre
Well now I know who webmynd is.

Nice stunt with some big names in the mix.

------
brown9-2
Well, this is a bit arrogant isn't it?

"We've decided that your site design stinks, and we've decided that we will
fix it for you - in a way that brings attention to us. "

